# Das Tor Netzwerk



## jainza (10. Juli 2009)

Mahlzeit,
ich selbst bin, wie im Untertitel schon beschrieben steht ein Spielkind am PC, das heißt, dass ich gerne Sachen ausprobiere. Auf www.sempervideo.de habe ich dann mehrfach Videos bezüglich des Tor Netzwerkes gesehen und wollte das natürlich auch mal ausprobieren. Unter anderem habe ich mir erstmal das Grundlagen Video (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmeEaFG0vHU), das video bezüglich der Installation der Tor software (http://www.sempervideo.de/?p=593) und am Ende dann auch noch ein Video über "die dunkle Seite des Internets" gefunden (http://www.sempervideo.de/?p=3735). Dieses Video hat meine Motivation "das Schatten-Internet" zu entdecken natürlich nochmals versteckt. In dem Video werden 2 Tor URLS gezeigt, einmal eine URL zu der "main page" und einmal eine URL für Wikileaks. Diese musste ich natürlich auch gleich beide ausprobieren. 
Hab dann also erstmal die Verbindung zum TOR hergestellt und dann beide URLs in Tabs eingegeben und mehrfach kontrolliert, dass beide korrekt abgetippt sind. Nach längerer Wartezeit (die ich erwartet hatte) öffnete sich dann endlich mal Wikileaks, die main page kam allerdings nicht, stattdessen erhielt ich eine Fehlermeldung. Wikileaks war jetzt allerdings nicht soo interessant, da es diese Seite ja auch im "echten" Internet gibt. In dem Video sieht es jedoch so aus, als ob man von der main page ausgehend gut das Schatten-Internet erkunden könne, da dort ja einige Sachen verlinkt sind, wie z.B. die "verbotene Bibliothek".
Unabhängig von der Tatsache, ob ich dieses Schattennetz nachher als nützlich einstufen würde, möchte ich mich zumindest einmal da drinnen umgesehen haben.
Hat jemand von euch vielleicht eine funktionierende URL für die main page aus dem Video oder ähnliche Seiten, von denen man das Tor Netz aus erkunden kann?

mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## sympathisant (10. Juli 2009)

kann hier keine videos gucken.

aber TOR ist doch "nur" ein netzwerk. auf bereits vorhandenen physikalischen netzwerkkomponenten wird ein logisches netzwerk rübergestülpt. jeder verkehr geht über unzählige knoten, die nichts mitprotokollieren. daher bist du relativ anonym.

dass es da seiten geben soll, die man sonst nicht sieht wär mir neu.

aber man lernt ja immer gern dazu ... 

https://www.torproject.org/index.html.de


edit: aber vorsicht. wenn jemand strafrechtlich relevantes material vrschickt oder empfängt und es über deinen PC läuft, kannst du als mitstörer ärger bekommen. auch wenn du nichts davon weisst.

edit2: oke. dadurch dass jeder PC schnell zum webserver werden kann, gibt es sicherlich seiten, die man ohne TOR nicht erreicht. was da drauf ist ... kann sich wohl jeder vorstellen.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (10. Juli 2009)

spieler rein? das kenn ich schon lange das benutz Piraten oft oder auch Hacker. 

lass das lieber weil wenn du der aus gangs pc bist bist du am arsch, und nicht der tüb der auf illegal seiten war etc.


----------



## Raefael (10. Juli 2009)

Man muss seinen Rechner nicht zu einem Gate machen, von daher droht also keine Gefahr! 

Allerdings wurde in München schon einem Studenten der Rechner beschlagnahmt. 
Ob das nun wegen des betriebenen Gates war oder weil er die Domain für wikileaks.de registriert hatte oder wegen beidem, wer weiß das schon ...

//Rafa


----------



## Falathrim (10. Juli 2009)

Tor ist doch quasi ein Vielfach-Proxy...dadurch kommt man höchstens auf gesperrte Seiten drauf, die dann vermutlih stark extremistischen Inhalt oder Pornos der unästhetischen Variante enthalten.

Also nix spannendes.


Wer Tor benutzt, stellt sich vermutlich unter Generalverdacht beim Verfassungsschutz (Wer anonym sein will, hat sicher was zu verbergen), aber der Student wird wohl wegen Wikileaks attackiert worden sein (Alternatives Gedankengut, SPERREN SPERREN SPERREN!) und nicht wegen Tor.

Ich benutz es btw. nicht mehr, macht mir persönlich das Internet zu langsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jainza (11. Juli 2009)

ganz so naiv bin ich auch nicht, hab mich also vorher etwas informiert. Bei meiner software ist eingestellt, dass ich nur passiv am Tor Netzwerk teilnehme und keine Daten über meinem PC geschleust werden. Und, soweit ich das verstanden habe, kann man die "zwischenmänner" sowieso nur sehr schwer herausfinden,  nur die sogenannten exitgates lieen sich wohl ermitteln, und die sind bei mir zusätzlich nochmals verboten. Also denke ich mal, dass ich dort relativ ungefährdet bin.
Und an sich ist das nutzen ja nichts schlimmes. Da heutzutage ja jeder Daten sammelt, finde ich das Tor Netzwerk in dieser Hinsicht sogar prima, ein bisschen Privatsphäre und Anonymität will wohl jeder haben.
Das die Verbingung über Tor langsam ist, ist verständlich und ich möchte es ja auch nicht dauernd nutzen, sondern wie bereits erwähnt mich dort nur mal ein wenig umgucken. Praktisch wie Columbus früher. Er wollte den unbekannten Ozean erkunden und wissen, was dahinter liegt, er hatte allerdings einen Kompass und eine grobe Richtung, während ich in meinem Tor-Meer völlig orientierungslos bin.


----------



## Raefael (11. Juli 2009)

Sei mir nicht bös, aber vielleicht willst Du Dich nochmal darüber informieren was ein Proxy ist und wie er funktioniert.


//Rafa


----------



## Klos1 (11. Juli 2009)

Wieso? So ganz unrecht hat Fala nicht. Die Knoten arbeiten im Prinzip schon wie ein Proxy würde ich sagen. Oder bauen die Knoten für dich etwa nicht eine neue TCP/IP-Verbindung auf?
Genau das macht auch ein herkömmlicher Proxy, nur das diese Knoten anscheinend noch verschlüsseln. Aber sonst verhalten sie sich wie ein Proxy. Andernfalls erkläre mir doch mal, warum dem nicht so sein soll.

Und Inhalte wie Kinderpornographie oder derartiges wird man da bestimmt auch finden können, da verwette ich meinen Arsch darauf.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (11. Juli 2009)

Raefael schrieb:


> Man muss seinen Rechner nicht zu einem Gate machen, von daher droht also keine Gefahr!



Lach haft wo her willst du das wissen? auch wenn man das ausschalten kann hat das kein sin? oder dann will ja keiner der Gate sein oder?  

genau aus den gründen die ich gesagt habe?. 

Wer weiss schon was das im Hintergrund macht? genau wie mit andren netzwerken solcher art.


----------



## Falathrim (11. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> Lach haft wo her willst du das wissen?


Woher willst du wissen, dass Apple nicht eigentlich Microsoft gehört und diese Konkurrenz eigentlich nur eine Farce ist? 
DAMDADAMDAM



> auch wenn man das ausschalten kann hat das kein sin? oder dann will ja keiner der Gate sein oder?


Wieso nicht? Ich helf damit ja anderen und mir, im Internet anonym zu bleiben. Und das ist die Intention von sicherlich den meisten, die Tor benutzen (War zumindest meine Intention während meiner durchaus "linken" Paranoia ;D




> Wer weiss schon was das im Hintergrund macht? genau wie mit andren netzwerken solcher art.


Weil es Leute gibt, die mehr herausfinden können als das was auf dem Desktop angezeigt wird, sowas nennt man PC-Experten. Davon gibts sogar unheimlich viele, und sehr viele davon haben Tor bestimmt schon zieeemlich gut unter die Lupe genommen.

Ausserdem ist Tor kein P2P-Netzwerk wie eMule oder so ;D


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (11. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Weil es Leute gibt, die mehr herausfinden können als das was auf dem Desktop angezeigt wird,
> 
> Ausserdem ist Tor kein P2P-Netzwerk wie eMule oder so ;D



Stimmt ich bin auch so super experte ich schaue einfach im task manger ;D 

man kann eben auch über solche nezwerke runterlanden, mit einen guten P2P programm und wen man weiss wie man es einstellt *hust* 

ist zwar deutlich langsamer. 

auf jeden fall ich finde man sollte die finger da von lasen ich bin nicht dumme ich kenne mich mit pc aus. 

Ich stelle blöde frage aus lange weile und neugier, und weil mich die verschieden antworten interessieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raefael (11. Juli 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> --snipped--
> Wieso? So ganz unrecht hat Fala nicht. Die Knoten arbeiten im Prinzip schon wie ein Proxy würde ich sagen. Oder bauen die Knoten für dich etwa nicht eine neue TCP/IP-Verbindung auf?


So war das von mir auch nicht gemeint, ich bezog mich mit der Aussage eher auf den TE und das von ihm genannte "Schatteninternet" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



//Rafa


----------



## Klos1 (11. Juli 2009)

Achso! Dann entschuldige, daß hab ich falsch verstanden.


----------



## Raefael (11. Juli 2009)

Kein Thema


----------



## neo1986 (11. Juli 2009)

Was is am tor anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auser das es langsammer ist??? kann man nix besonderes erleben.


----------



## Raefael (12. Juli 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Was is am tor anders
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


[x]Du möchtest dich darüber informieren was Tor eigentlich ist.
[x]Du möchtest Dich darüber informieren was Vorratsdatenspeicherung auch für *Dich* bedeutet.
[x]Du möchtest vielleicht ein bisschen auf den Seiten des CCC schmökern.

//Rafa


----------



## Klos1 (12. Juli 2009)

Interessante Links, Rafa. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe mir gerade mal alles so durchgelesen und muss sagen, daß es sogesehen eigentlich ne gute Sache ist.


----------



## jainza (12. Juli 2009)

Raefael schrieb:


> So war das von mir auch nicht gemeint, ich bezog mich mit der Aussage eher auf den TE und das von ihm genannte "Schatteninternet"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das Schatteninternet habe nicht ich so getauft, sondern den Begriff einfach nur aus dem video übernommen und eigentlich finde ich den Begriff an sich auch passend, da es dort Seiten gibt, die auf .onion enden, welche man über das 'normale' www nicht erreichen kann. allerdings kann ich deinem Querverweis bezüglich der Funktionsweise eines Proxys kann ich in dem Zusammenhang leider nicht folgen. Wäre nett, wenn du das nochmal etwas ausführlicher in den Zusammenhang bringen könntest.


----------



## EspCap (12. Juli 2009)

Ja, diese .onion Seiten gibt es schon. Der Sinn davon ist einfach dass man es schwerer bzw. nicht tracken kann wenn jemand diese Seiten besucht oder hostet.
Wer also solche Seiten für was benutzt kannst dir vermutlich denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raefael (13. Juli 2009)

jainza schrieb:


> das Schatteninternet habe nicht ich so getauft, sondern den Begriff einfach nur aus dem video übernommen und eigentlich finde ich den Begriff an sich auch passend, da es dort Seiten gibt, die auf .onion enden, welche man über das 'normale' www nicht erreichen kann. allerdings kann ich deinem Querverweis bezüglich der Funktionsweise eines Proxys kann ich in dem Zusammenhang leider nicht folgen. Wäre nett, wenn du das nochmal etwas ausführlicher in den Zusammenhang bringen könntest.


Dann versuche ich das mal zu erläutern, auch wenn ich erst eine Tasse Kaffee intus habe und er Umzugsstress mir gewaltig in den Knochen steckt.

Ich nehme mal an, das Dir die Funktionsweise eines Proxys inzwischen wenigstens in groben Zügen geläufig ist, falls nicht bemühe bitte Wikipedia.

Für was wurden Dienste wie Tor, JAP und andere ins Leben gerufen?
Schlicht und einfach um die Anonymität des einzelnen zu wahren!
Denn es geht niemanden etwas an auf welchen Seiten Du Dich herumtreibst, was Du im Netz kaufst welche Informationen Du suchst usw.

Was sind nun sogenannte Onionpages?
Wortwörtlich übersetzt heißen diese Seiten Zwiebel Seiten, bzw. zwiebelschicht Seiten. 
Dieser Name  soll einfach darstellen das diese Seiten, unter vielen Schichten von Proxy Verbindungen versteckt liegen, wie die Zwiebel unter Ihrer Schale. Diese Seiten werden normalerweise auf privaten Rechnern gehostet, die keine öffentlich IP haben und somit nur besucht werden können wenn einem die Adresse bekannt ist oder eben wenn man auf diese Seiten geleitet wird.

Du solltest Dir in diesem Zusammenhang die Frage stellen, wie das zu dem Grundgedanken von Tor oder anonymisierungs Diensten allgemein passt.
Es gibt so etwas wie den Schutz der Privatsphäre des einzelnen mit der Förderung von Informationsfreiheit für Informationen, die die Öffentlichkeit betreffen!

//Rafa


----------



## jainza (13. Juli 2009)

Raefael schrieb:


> Du solltest Dir in diesem Zusammenhang die Frage stellen, wie das zu dem Grundgedanken von Tor oder anonymisierungs Diensten allgemein passt.
> //Rafa



Danke für die ausführlichere Erklärung, dennoch verstehe ich immer noch nicht, worauf du hinaus willst. Wir haben zum einem also Seiten, welche von unbekannten Privatpersonen gehostet werden und dazu haben wir Nutzer, welche mittels der Proxy Schichtung auch unbekannt bleiben. Praktisch sind also beide Enden der Kommunikation anonym, was ja auch der Sinn von Tor ist. Wenn ich mir jetzt also, wie du wünscht, die Frage stelle, wie das zu dem Grundgedanken von Tor passt, dass beide Kommunikationspartner anonym sind, finde ich, dass es zu 100% passt.


----------



## Raefael (13. Juli 2009)

Tor wahrt oder versucht wenigstens die Anonymität des Anwenders zu wahren, so weit so *gut*.
Doch wie lassen sich Seiten, die Informationen nicht jedem, sondern nur einem gewissen Teil zur Verfügung stellen, mit der Informationsfreiheit vereinbaren?

Siehe "Hackerethik CCC"

//Rafa


----------



## jainza (13. Juli 2009)

Raefael schrieb:


> Tor wahrt oder versucht wenigstens die Anonymität des Anwenders zu wahren, so weit so *gut*.
> Doch wie lassen sich Seiten, die Informationen nicht jedem, sondern nur einem gewissen Teil zur Verfügung stellen, mit der Informationsfreiheit vereinbaren?
> 
> Siehe "Hackerethik CCC"
> ...



an sich sind die Daten ja frei verfügbar, man muss nur wissen, wo man sie suchen muss. Ist ja jetzt nicht so, dass das Tor Netzwerk ein Geheimprojekt ist, dass der Großteil der Erdbevölkerung nicht kennen darf, sondern die Zugangssoftware steht jedem frei zur Verfügung. Man könnte hier ja mal Kant leicht abgewandelt zitieren "Das Tor Netzwerk ist der Ausgang des Internetbenutzer aus seiner selbstverschuldeten Unkenntnis" und genau so wie bei Kant sind es hier auch wieder die selben Gründe: Faulheit und Feigheit. Habe Mut dich deines eigenen Verstandes zu bedienen. Deswegen sehe ich auch dort keinen Widerspruch zu der allgemeinen Informationsfreiheit.
Und mittlerweile haben wir uns dann auch mal gehörig vom eigentlichem Thema entfernt xD


----------



## Raefael (13. Juli 2009)

jainza schrieb:


> --snipped--
> Und mittlerweile haben wir uns dann auch mal gehörig vom eigentlichem Thema entfernt xD


*Lach* Da muss ich Dir recht geben.
Obwohl einen Einwurf hätte ich noch, mein Einwurf war nicht auf Tor bezogen sondern auf das "Schatteninternet"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (14. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hi jetzt muss ich mal ganz ganz blöd Fragen: Wie ist es technisch möglich jemanden in Tor zurück zu verfolgen?

Also: ich benutze Tor, habe mir das Prinzip durch gelesen und und.  Manchmal steht dort das Tor keine 100% sicherheit bietet beim zurück verfolgen des useres.  Doch wie soll das Technisch gelöst sein?

Ich kenne mich nicht so gut aus, aber wird dann einfach getraced ? Das soltle doch nicht gehen oder?


----------



## sympathisant (14. Juli 2009)

ist eher unwahrscheinlich, dass du zurückverfolgt werden kannst, da kein server über den das läuft irgendwas protokolliert. soweit die theorie.

wenn jetzt aber jemand seinen server entsprechend einrichtet kann er sowohl mitverfolgen woher ein paket kommt und wohin es geht. und wenn das genug leute machen ist es nicht mehr anonym sondern genauso nachvollziehbar dass du dir bombenbauanleitungen gezogen hast wie im internet auch.


----------



## Martel (14. Juli 2009)

Hehe gut das ich Chemotechniker bin Bomben kann ich auch ohne Anleitung ;-)

Ah okay, also würde das nur der Fall sein wenn:



Meine Komplett Route, jeder Punkt, es Protkollieren, und das dann auch auf Anfrage rausgeben. Jeder Punkt....

Zumindest weiß ich sicher das "mein" (der Serverhost meiner Webseiten der auch Tor"t" ) in Tongo ist nichts logt ( habe root zugriff ).  Ergo bis dahin und nicht weiter.

Aber es ist nicht mein Server, ein bekannter hat eine eigene Webseiten Firma, der regelt das klein gedruckte.


----------



## sympathisant (14. Juli 2009)

wie schon geschrieben. ist sowas wie ziviler ungehorsam. denn vor gericht wäre jeder der die daten weiterleitet ggf. ein mitstörer und könnte vor gericht für das weiterleiten auch belangt werden ... 

aber wenn genügend mitmachen funktioniert es ...


----------

